# Rome International School review



## TeresaDA

Hello,
We are currently planning a move to Rome we have two children one is 7 and the other is 3.5 years old. We have looked at a few schools online and visited so far Rome International School. 

We have found many opinions for various schools online but are unable to find any opinions /reviews for RIS. We would sincerely appreciate any opinions /reviews on RIS.

RIS seems like a good option as it is offers an IB curriculum and means that the transition for our daughter from her school in Amsterdam to RIS would be an easy one. We also feel that our daughter is suited to and enjoys the IB curriculum. Ultimately it would also allow for her to re integrate back into the Australian school system when we return home. For this reason we have decided to consider only IB curriculum or British curriculum. 

I hope to hear from someone, thanks in advance.


----------

